# a word of caution about plecos



## nosilver4u (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, it seems i've been recommending plecos quite a bit, and in my haste, forgot to mention some quite necessary things that people should know about them.
1. driftwood-while they may get along without it, it is an essential part of their diet. They like to gnaw on the wood, and even hide underneath it during the day.
2. food-they will not survive on the algae in your tank. within a few days (unless you get a really small one) the tank will be clean, and your pleco will be out of food. Algae tablets are recommended, although it is reported that they will eat almost anything if they are really hungry.
3. size-the common pleco (the ones you see in walmart) can grow up to 2 feet (60-70 cm)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re*

If you find pleco feed much on your plants unwantedly, you may try offering him some live vegtable like salad, lettuce, sweet potatoes or adding more algea tablets.... (remember to discard the unaten food!)
Yeah, I experieced number 3! I have one BIG BIG guy at my pond niw, it's almost 50 cm in leght now!!! :S


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for the great info!


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Um- many plecos are carnivores and eat no algae and almost no veggies at all.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

He he, I'm telling plecos that have plants in their diet. That's troublesome sometimes. He he!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

i give my plecos peas, cucumber and zucchini. They seem to prefer veggies instead of tablets, but they enjoy bloodworms too.
Most common aquarium plecos eat veggies and meat.
MaxPayne:
I envy you! It is almost inpossible to keep ponds here with tropical fish, only koi-karps and goldfish.
And they have to be brought inside before the weather freezes..


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh OK, My pleco used to like flakes a lot!
About the ponds, yeah, it's always hot here so it shouldn't be a problem. Well, what do they call, uhhh, small rock resembled mountains? I have one and a water fall over it  I'll try taking some photos and post them up, OK?
Thanks!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

pics would be nice!
and another thing about plecos:
some species enjoy sucking other fishes ( big fish like angels, goldfish and discus) gills because of the juicy protective slimelayer.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

pics would be nice!
and another thing about plecos:
some species enjoy sucking other fishes ( big fish like angels, goldfish and discus) gills because of the juicy protective slimelayer.


----------



## Stew (Jan 21, 2005)

I put cucumber in for my pleco every week or so and it won't leave it alone until it's *all* gone!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I have has Many Common plecos and never had trouble with them eating plants,
The Info is pretty good, But Common plecos, WILL grow over 2 feet.....in the wild many say they will reach 5 feet and more.....
Never Put a Common Pleco in a tank that is still cycling,,,I don't buy this "they are very hardy fish"
maybe for an established tank, but not a tank that is cycling.......

Just my .02 cents worth.....


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

ancistrus sp.
These plecos grow only 15cm long.
pics:
http://koti.mbnet.fi/~akvanet/akuvat/partamonnikesak.jpg
http://koti.mbnet.fi/~akvanet/akuvat/partamonni.jpg


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

The common plecos, as mentioned here, grow really large. But they are quite cheap so people unfortunately buy them easily and the poor plecos are kept in too small tanks.

So, I would like to recommend a bristlenose in stead. Moderately priced, and good "housekeeper" taking care of algae and the extra food on bottom. And will not grow too big!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, it'll grow up to 15 c, omly. But you may also need ro offer greem food like lettuce, salad...
HTH


----------

